# Alfie is getting better..



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

If you read an earlier post of mine, you will see that Alfie was in a bit of a state when we got him 2 weeks ago. He was riddled with worms, had bloody runny poos and a swollen tummy. Two weeks on and after some love and care, new food and lots of attention, our choccie pup is looking fab and starting to develop his curly coat.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH! such a cute baby! 
I am so glad he is doing so much better.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

That's great news.


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Wonderful news Janene
You did a great job taking care of Alfie and he is a very lucky dog to have someone like you in his life
Alfie will rewarded you with many years of unconditional love and companionship


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2012)

What a nightmare for you, but so glad you're both through it. What a sweetheart & so gorgeous.

xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah well done you 
Alfie is a lovely bright eyed boy.
I'm sure he'll repay you 10 times over with love and affection 
xx


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

That's fab news, he is very lucky to have such a caring owner.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So nice to hear Archie is feeling a bit better...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful news, well done on nursing and caring so well for Alfie. Our cockapoos really are special the moment they arrive home with us.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Delighted all is better. The poor little fella must have been in awful pain. X 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

great news xxx


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

Jean your cockapoo is gorgeous, what a fab picture


----------

